# Promiscuous women cause earthquakes



## goldenquagsire (Apr 21, 2010)

...according to an Iranian cleric.



> "Many women who do not dress modestly lead young men astray and spread adultery in society which increases earthquakes," he explained.


Two things to note:
a) someone sure failed their geography GCSE
b) building your capital city on major fault lines =/= smart


----------



## Zuu (Apr 21, 2010)

i also think it was rush limbaugh who suggested that the eruption was god's judgement on the passing of the health care bill in the us.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 21, 2010)

_I feel the earth move
Under my feet
I feel the sky tumblin' down
A-tumblin' down
Whenever you're around~_


----------



## spaekle (Apr 21, 2010)

and gay marriage killed the dinosaurs!

Okay that one's a joke but :v.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 21, 2010)

Umm, seriously? o.o


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 21, 2010)

...I was gonna say something along the lines of 'define earthquake hurr hurr' but I think Danni beat me to it >:(


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 22, 2010)

bahaha for a second I thought you guys were talking about the recent earthquake in Kalgoorlie, which is a mining town that's predominantly occupied by miners and whores.

but then I remembered I live in Perth and nobody cares about us here 8D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> i also think it was rush limbaugh who suggested that the eruption was god's judgement on the passing of the health care bill in the us.


then god should take geography lessons.
either that or he just wants to troll us for no reason :c we haven't even passed anything lately!


----------



## Mango (Apr 22, 2010)

I KNEW IT


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 22, 2010)

well guys, everyone knows geography is god's way of getting his message re: promiscuity to the masses!!! gosh, you're all so silly.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 22, 2010)

how fat are the women in Iran?

because, depending on the answer, this makes _some_ sense.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought that Deepak Chopra caused the earthquakes through meditation...?


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 23, 2010)

i was researching the death penalty the other day for an essay for school, and i found a site arguing that the death penalty is good for the environment, because if we abolish it god will be angry and dry up riverbeds


----------



## Zuu (Apr 23, 2010)

somewhat relatedly, this guy i know is trying to defend the treatment of job so i'm throwing bible genocide verses at him to pretty much no avail 

~_~

i mean really the story of job is so fucking gay.

job: hey i am following your laws and stuff
satan: bwahaha god can i fuck with him
god: *masturbating* yeah sure
job loses pretty much everything, including wife and children
satan: well that was fun.
god: hmm, i'll replace your shit
job: ... uhh okay thanks?

i mean really, i'd be pissed as fuck if god killed my wife and then tried to REPLACE HER


----------



## Togetic (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone knows what they're talking about, huh?


----------



## departuresong (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=116336578385346


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 26, 2010)

Then an earthquake happened in Taiwan :'(


----------



## majicfrog (Apr 28, 2010)

No, no, no. Not promiscuous women, FAT promiscuous women. They keep flinging their flabby flabs around and it's bound to cause seismic waves of epic proportions.
Hyuck hyuck


----------

